# Tại sao bạn cần bổ sung các loại acid vào chu trình chăm sóc da mụn?



## MoonLight (17/9/18)

Cập nhật những loại acid chăm sóc da tối ưu và các lưu ý khi sử dụng để đạt hiệu quả cao hơn.

AHA và BHA là hai thành phần acid chăm sóc da được phái đẹp tin dùng. Năm 1990, Glycolic Acid đã tạo nên cuộc cách mạng cho quy trình làm đẹp của phụ nữ. Được biết đến như là một AHA (Alpha Hydroxy Acid), Glycolic Acid có thể sử dụng mà không cần kê đơn. Đây là hoạt chất giúp đẩy nhanh quá trình tẩy da chết, mang đến cho phái đẹp làn da mịn màng và khỏe đẹp hơn. Sau đó, Salicylic Acid – một Hydroxy Beta Acid (BHA) được tìm thấy. Hoạt chất này có khả năng hòa tan sự tích tụ bã nhờn sâu bên trong lỗ chân lông và hoạt động như một chất chống kích ứng da hiệu quả. Vì vậy, Salicylic Acid nhanh chóng trở thành là “cứu tinh” cho làn da mụn.




​Không dừng lại ở đó, ngày nay, nhiều loại Acid tương tự cũng được tìm thấy với công dụng chăm sóc da mụn hiệu quả: Mandelic, Phytic, Tartaric và Lactic. Đây là những hoạt chất có nồng độ Acid thấp hơn. Neal Schultz, một bác sĩ da liễu ở New York cho biết: “Glycolic và Salicylic Acid có thể được coi là thành phần chính trong chu trình dưỡng da và những loại Acid còn lại sẽ có nhiệm vụ hỗ trợ. Khi tất cả các loại Acid này cùng hoạt động, việc chăm sóc da sẽ đạt hiệu quả cao hơn.”

Theo đó, các loại Acid có nồng độ Acid thấp có thể cải thiện hiệu quả chăm sóc da bởi hai lý do. Đầu tiên, hầu hết các loại Acid đều có công dụng tẩy tế bào chết, nhưng mỗi loại Acid đều có chức năng bổ sung ít nhất một thành phần dưỡng da có lợi. Ngoài ra, việc sử dụng Acid có nồng độ thấp sẽ ít gây tổn thương cho da so với những loại Acid tẩy cực mạnh kia. Với những lợi ích to lớn đối với làn da, bạn hãy cùng ELLE tìm hiểu rõ hơn về các loại Acid chăm sóc da mụn này nhé.

*1. MANDELIC ACID*
Mandelic Acid là phân tử có cấu tạo khá lớn nên sẽ không thâm nhập sâu vào da. Có nghĩa là hoạt chất này chỉ hoạt động trên bề mặt da và phải mất nhiều thời gian để thấy được sự cải thiện rõ rệt.  Tuy nhiên cũng chính vì vậy mà Mandelic Acid được xem là hoạt chất vô cùng dịu nhẹ, thích hợp cho làn da nhạy cảm. Công dụng của loại AHA này bao gồm:


Tẩy da chết
Giảm viên và sưng do mụn gây ra, thúc đẩy quá trình hồi phục của làn da
Tăng sinh sản collagen giúp đẩy lùi các dấu hiệu lão hóa
Ngăn chặn và loại bỏ các hắc tố làm sạm da




​*2. LACTIC ACID*
Từ ngàn xưa, Cleopatra đã biết dùng đến sữa lừa để tắm trắng vì Lactic Acid tự nhiên có trong sữa sẽ giúp cải thiện kết cấu của da. Lactic Acid là một loại AHA nổi tiếng bởi khả năng làm sạch da hiệu quả. Với đặc tính chuyên biệt, loại “thần dược” này còn phù hợp với mọi loại da và mang đến hiệu quả nhanh chóng. Loại Acid này gồm 2 chức năng chăm sóc da chính:

Tẩy tế bào chết, giúp kích thích tiến trình sản xuất collagen
Làm sáng và đều màu da




​*3. MALIC ACID*
Có nguồn gốc chủ yếu từ táo, Malic Acid cũng là loại AHA được biết đến với khả năng chống lão hóa tương tự như Lactic Acid. Tuy nhiên, hoạt chất này lại vô cùng dịu nhẹ. Do đó, để tăng tính hiệu quả, Malic Acid và AHA nên kết hợp với nhau để giúp tăng cường sản xuất collagen cho da. Ở nồng độ cao hơn, Malic Acid sẽ dễ dàng xâm nhập vào da. Từ đó cải thiện độ đàn hồi, giúp da săn chắc hơn.




​*4. AZELAIC ACID*
Không thuộc nhóm AHA hay BHA, Azelaic Acid có nguồn gốc từ lúa mì, lúa mạch đen hoặc lúa mạch. Hoạt chất chăm sóc da mụn này ngoài khả năng kháng khuẩn còn có thể dùng để điều trị mụn trứng cá hoặc bệnh rosacea. Bên cạnh đó, Azelaic Acid cũng có thể ngăn chặn việc tạo ra melanin dư thừa, xóa mờ các đốm đen, tàn nhang.

*5. PHYTIC ACID*
Phytic Acid là chất chống oxy hóa hiệu quả được tìm thấy ở hạt gạo và những loại hạt khác. Thành phần này hoạt động bằng cách ngăn cản sự hấp thụ sắt nhằm ngăn cản quá trình hình thành melanin. Ngoài ra, Phytic Acid còn bảo vệ da khỏi sự chuyển hóa của can trên da nhằm ngăn ngừa mụn đầu đen và thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông. Làn da khi được cung cấp Phytic Acid có thể nhanh chóng tạo mới lớp biểu bì, giúp da mịn màng hơn, chống lại dấu hiệu lão hóa và giảm thâm.

*6. TARTARIC ACID*
Tartaric Acid là loại AHA được tìm thấy trong quả nho. Công dụng chính của loại Acid này nằm ở khả năng điều chỉnh độ pH của công thức mỹ phẩm. Bởi nếu độ pH quá cao hoặc quá thấp sẽ làm tổn thương da mặt nghiêm trọng.




​*7. CITRIC ACID*
Citric Acid là thành phần lý tưởng trong da chăm sóc da mụn, da sạm nám.Tương tự như Tartaric, Citric Acid, một AHA được tìm thấy chủ yếu trong chanh, cam và dâu cũng có khả năng kiểm soát các nồng độ Acid trong một phạm vi pH an toàn. Bên cạnh đó, Citric Acid còn hoạt động như một chất bảo quản, giúp cho các công thức dưỡng da hoạt động tốt hơn.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

